# Amp guru in Victoria BC?



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm looking for a amp tech to service a couple of my amps (Traynor YCV20 and a Marshall 4010). I'm told L&M has "a guy" they farm-out to, but would like to speak with somebody personally.

Any recommendations?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

JC Maillet is on Gabriola island near Nanaimo, I have had him build me some stuff. He is fantastic

VIVA ANALOG is his website, you can probably contact him thru there

viva Analog -


----------



## Rob P (May 24, 2016)

I don't live there anymore. But I seem to recall guys saying that the dude who runs guitars plus was a great tech. 

I think that's what it was called.... fort street I'm pretty sure


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

JC knows both Traynor and Marshall amps intimately. He's done work for a number of "name" players. He's also been to our home a couple of times. Nice guy. Worth consulting.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Great Thanks guys.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I've used a guy that has an ad in Used Vctoria. Search amp repair under the musical instruments category, and his ad will pop up. He fixed a pedal for me, and and also some minor issues that my Marshall Lead 12 was having.


----------



## WonderfulRemark (Jun 2, 2013)

Les from Arbutus music in Nanaimo


----------



## bcgibson433 (Nov 27, 2021)

BSTheTech said:


> I'm looking for a amp tech to service a couple of my amps (Traynor YCV20 and a Marshall 4010). I'm told L&M has "a guy" they farm-out to, but would like to speak with somebody personally.
> 
> Any recommendations?


*Mike Shaw <[email protected]>*


----------



## Guitar Bill (Mar 1, 2021)

Connal Whyte-the best in town period-Military trained on naval tube equipment at the Dockyard -he gets it.


----------

